# Bitcoin



## AR-15 (Jul 22, 2020)

Ok first my apologies for being an out of date asshole. I’m sure this is super easy for most everyone here. Those who know me here know I’ve been struggling for awhile with a brain injury from a MMA fight. Doesn’t excuse me being computer illiterate but I’m gonna stick with that as my excuse. Anyway I have never done this so please be easy on me. I know it’s a pain in someone’s ass to write it all out but PLEASE can someone explain to me how I transfer cash into bitcoins? Where I do this? Then how do I make a transfer with that? Seems to be the thing to do when ordering online stuff these days. Seriously please talk to me like I’m a child because I’m literally clueless. Thanks in advance.....AR

Oh I don’t think this is a taboo question but if it is you can always PM me. Thanks again


----------



## squatster (Jul 25, 2020)

I don't have a clue how to do it either- they have showed me so many times


----------



## *Bio* (Jul 25, 2020)

Sad to say I'm WAY behind the times with this as well.


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 25, 2020)

Well at least I don’t feel so bad!!!! Thanks guys........AR


----------



## Creep (Jul 25, 2020)

Don’t feel bad, I’ve never used and I don’t plan on it...I stay away from BTC only vendors


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 27, 2020)

Lots of info on here about bitcoin.
Run a search and you should be able to find what you're looking for.


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 29, 2020)

AnaSCI said:


> Lots of info on here about bitcoin.
> Run a search and you should be able to find what you're looking for.



Just like anything else, once you initially learn it and use it, then it will become much more easier to use and understand. Lots of tutorials out there if you just look around.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 30, 2020)

There is loads of info all over the forum. I would also recommend you go on you-tube and search tutorials. If you have a phone you can use the cash app. So just google search tutorials on how to use the cash app to send bitcoin. These days most actions (even rare ones) are explained on the likes of you-tube. Just input key words into the search bar such as "send bitcoin cashapp tutorial".


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 1, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the advice. Means a lot to me.........AR-15


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 4, 2020)

Bitcoin is finally making me happy and let's hope it continues to rise in value. It will probably tank in price after I post this


----------



## pupu (Aug 7, 2020)

https://www.banks.com/articles/investing/cryptocurrency/convert-bitcoin-cash


https://medium.com/decryptionary/what-is-bitcoin-for-dummies-a-guide-for-beginners-8b3d9c0a8065


----------



## AGGRO (Aug 14, 2020)

I sold all mine and I doubt I will touch it again apart from when ordering.


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 18, 2020)

Well I was lucky enough this round not to have to use Bitcoin but you guys are all spot on. The more research I do the more I understand and trust the process. Thanks again......AR


----------



## dozisthebeast (Aug 30, 2020)

Guys its beyond easy!!!!!!!!! DM me and I'd be happy to tell you how to do it


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 30, 2020)

dozisthebeast said:


> Guys its beyond easy!!!!!!!!! DM me and I'd be happy to tell you how to do it



Man I know everyone says that but everyone I’ve ask tells me to download a different app and blah blah blah. I think I now have about 50 different things downloaded and I haven’t figured one out yet. Lol Today I downloaded yet another one called mycelium and found a Bitcoin ATM like 15 minutes from my house. I’m gonna try that and see how it goes. I used MG a few weeks ago and the fuckers cancelled the transaction and I didn’t realize it for a week. Then I went to get my money back and it turned into a whole shit show to say the least. Never again. I gotta learn this Crypto sooner or later. If the above doesn’t work bro I will definitely be PMing you. Thanks


----------



## Itaraz (Sep 2, 2020)

Make sure you transfer to a non traceable wallet like Wassabi or something before sending it to buy roids, look inti that


----------

